# Can I file electronically an RBN1 Form via the CRO website?



## Wishes (1 Jul 2010)

Does anyone have a link for the above?  I don't seem to be able to see it on line even though it says they have this facility.


----------



## Boyd (1 Jul 2010)

http://www.cro.ie/ena/forms_r_bnames.aspx

*RBN1* Application for registration of a business name by  an individual. Form RBN1 can be completed online at www.core.ie[broken link removed].


----------



## T McGibney (1 Jul 2010)

You still have to print off the form generated by core.ie, sign it and post it or deliver it to the CRO. Obviously an Irishman's definition of online filing.


----------



## RonanC (1 Jul 2010)

T McGibney said:


> You still have to print off the form generated by core.ie, sign it and post it or deliver it to the CRO. Obviously an Irishman's definition of online filing.


 
Its an Irishmans definition of online filing until ROS electronic signatures are used. How else do you expect forms to be signed and for them to be signed correctly and 100% legally ?


----------



## RonanC (1 Jul 2010)

Wishes said:


> Does anyone have a link for the above? I don't seem to be able to see it on line even though it says they have this facility.


 
You will have to register and use the CRO's online filing facility at [broken link removed]

All info regarding filing business name applications can be found [broken link removed]


----------



## T McGibney (1 Jul 2010)

RonanC said:


> Its an Irishmans definition of online filing until ROS electronic signatures are used. How else do you expect forms to be signed and for them to be signed correctly and 100% legally ?



This "ROS electronic signatures" facility on core.ie is a cop-out as the vast majority of Irish company directors will not have  ROS electronic signatures  - simply because they generally delegate ROS tax return submissions to their tax agents. 

The CRO should have introduced their own electronic signatures system donkeys years ago. Online banking, based on electronic signatures, became available a decade ago - at various stages in the meantime CRO officials have cited "difficulties with legislation" as a reason for doing nothing in this area. Yet there have been several changes to the Companies Acts in the meantime, and precious little progress on this front. Will it take another decade for the CRO to catch up?


----------



## RonanC (1 Jul 2010)

T McGibney said:


> This "ROS electronic signatures" facility on core.ie is a cop-out as the vast majority of Irish company directors will not have ROS electronic signatures - simply because they generally delegate ROS tax return submissions to their tax agents.
> 
> The CRO should have introduced their own electronic signatures system donkeys years ago. Online banking, based on electronic signatures, became available a decade ago - at various stages in the meantime CRO officials have cited "difficulties with legislation" as a reason for doing nothing in this area. Yet there have been several changes to the Companies Acts in the meantime, and precious little progress on this front. Will it take another decade for the CRO to catch up?


 
Why dont you not ask them, or better still, ask the Company Law Review Group.


----------



## T McGibney (1 Jul 2010)

Indeed maybe I will.


----------



## Bill Struth (2 Jul 2010)

T McGibney said:


> The CRO should have introduced their own electronic signatures system donkeys years ago


 How would that work for someone filing a one off form such as an RBN1?


----------

